# profile picture



## smokinrio (Nov 29, 2014)

Cant figure out how to change the photo on the edit profile screen


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 29, 2014)

Heve :    http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Changing+Profile+Picture...&=Search


----------

